# Removing Books from $49 Kindle Fire



## fljhawk (Dec 4, 2015)

I purchased one of the new Kindle Fire 7 inch tablets during the Black Friday sale.  I have other Kindle devices, and usually press and hold, if I wish to remove a book from the device.  However, when I try the press and hold function with this new tablet, all I get is a check mark.  I'm not sure what to do with that check mark.  Can anybody help me out?  Thanks so much.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

when the check mark shows up, does anything near the top drop down . . . that's what happens on other Fires if the item is in the carousel. When checked you have a couple of options -- including moving and deleting. If you choose the trash can icon, you then have the option to delete it just from the carousel or from the whole device.  Maybe with the new OS the option is delete from home or from the device?  You can also select more than one and then delete a bunch at a time.

Maybe check the help?


----------



## fljhawk (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks, Ann, for the quick reply.  Nothing drops down, which also seems strange.  Good idea to check help.  Apparently things are a little different on this model, or I'm missing something.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

fljhawk said:


> Thanks, Ann, for the quick reply. Nothing drops down, which also seems strange. Good idea to check help. Apparently things are a little different on this model, or I'm missing something.


Well I haven't got one . . but I remember reading that the new OS doesn't have the carousel at all. So it makes sense that some things would work differently. You can probably search the help -- might even get there faster if you go through the Amazon site on a computer.

Good luck . . . and let us know what you find!


----------



## fljhawk (Dec 4, 2015)

I looked at the Help information, and did not find an answer, so contacted Amazon Customer Service.  At first they told me to do the long press, drop down menu approach.  When I told the woman that wasn't an option, she went to seek help.  She came back and told me the book covers cannot be removed from the device.  If I want one removed, I would need to go to the Manage My Kindle page and permanently delete the books from there.  That is not what I'm wanting -- just to remove many returned library book covers from the device.  It seems a little odd to me that that isn't possible, but I don't know.  I may wait a few days and try another Customer Service rep.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

fljhawk said:


> I looked at the Help information, and did not find an answer, so contacted Amazon Customer Service. At first they told me to do the long press, drop down menu approach. When I told the woman that wasn't an option, she went to seek help. She came back and told me the book covers cannot be removed from the device. If I want one removed, I would need to go to the Manage My Kindle page and permanently delete the books from there. That is not what I'm wanting -- just to remove many returned library book covers from the device. It seems a little odd to me that that isn't possible, but I don't know. I may wait a few days and try another Customer Service rep.


Yeah . . . . that doesn't make sense . . .

But maybe I'm not understanding what your issue is.

Are you trying to remove books from the device, or just remove them from the home page? Are these books you BOUGHT, or books you've borrowed from the library?

I can see that something from the library might be treated slightly differently -- because you can't remove them from the device and then keep them in your Amazon cloud. But, even so, on my Fire, if I press and hold I get the 'carousel/device' deletion options. Deleting from the device does NOT mean that I'm returning the book.

Suggestion: maybe something is glitching in the OS. Have you tried restarting it? Press and hold the power button until it goes off and then turns itself back on -- probably 20 to 30 seconds will do it. That should clear out any weirdness and maybe your drop down menu will come back. Because it does sound to me like maybe that's the issue.

If they doesn't work, by all means, call back for another CS rep.

edit: Just found this via Amazon's on line help pages:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201829960

Basically, it says you don't do it directly (though why the check mark happens I don't know) but have to go through settings. There's a 'storage' option and under 'internal storage' you'll be able to see types of content and individual titles you can remove from the device. That's different to the way previous Fires worked, but is fairly consistent to the way apps on a generic android work. You can remove them from the home screen, but to remove them from the device you have to go through settings.

From MYC&D at Amazon, you can't remove something FROM a device, though you can send things TO it. But you can delete items from your account altogehter.

Hope that helps!

(When you get the email asking if they were helpful, be sure to tell them 'no' -- if the above link did help, be sure to tell them where you found the answer to your question so they can re-train.  I always ask by email so that I have a written record and let them know if they were NOT helpful. Most at least try to be.  )


----------

